# Uber Whatsit #122



## 480sparky (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2012)

Pomegranate seed?


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 2, 2012)

That one red stuff?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Nov 4, 2012)

Toast with jelly


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## thetrue (Nov 4, 2012)

Red sponge


----------



## snowbear (Nov 4, 2012)

A strawberry or raspberry?


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if nail polish would look like that when seen up close...


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 6, 2012)

tongue


----------



## kathyt (Nov 6, 2012)

It looks like wax


----------



## sm4him (Nov 6, 2012)

a red leaf


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 6, 2012)

sm4him said:


> a red leaf


----------



## thetrue (Nov 6, 2012)

Un freaking real


----------



## sm4him (Nov 7, 2012)

YES!!!!


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 7, 2012)

Holy cow!  Would have never guessed that!


----------

